
Windows 10 will chew up another 7GB of disk space to make sure it can update - Alupis
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/01/windows-10-will-chew-up-another-7gb-of-disk-space-to-make-sure-it-can-update/
======
pixelcort
As an alternative, iOS seems to temporarily offload apps to make room during
updates. Because all the apps come from the App Store, the apps can be easily
redownloaded afterwards.

~~~
lolive
As far as I know, iOS updates are downloaded as soon as available and if you
are on WiFI. And then you decide if and when you want to apply it. Can anyone
confirm that behaviour?

------
solarkraft
A great new innovation from the #1 waster of my drive space.

------
tinus_hn
Your disk space is cheap for us!

~~~
solarkraft
I wonder how much financial interest they have in consumers buying new drives.

~~~
tinus_hn
I think they just don’t care. If anything, if they exceed the capacity of a
lot of machines the customers will have to buy new machines and new Windows
licenses.

